# Carers allowance being switched from wife to daughter, backdated pay & respite grant?



## petersago (4 Jan 2014)

hi all. 

I have been waiting on the people that be to process my daughter's claim for carers allowance and it has approx been eight months when all was needed was a change over. 

I have have left my wife and am now living with my daughter since march of last year (2013). My wife was my carer up until then for about 5 years and all that was needed was a change of carer but was told that i had to go through the process again because it was someone new. 

I was refused the first time but went for the appeal in May which was heard in the middle of December and was told by the appeals officer that there would not be any trouble in passing the decision but what a load of hassle in getting all the right forms in from doctors and hospitals. 

One thing that bothers me is do we get the money back dated and do we get the respite care grant that we were intitled to?

Anyone with advise on that would help

thx


----------



## gipimann (4 Jan 2014)

If you win your appeal, then your entitlement is backdated to the date you made your claim.   The scheme area usually gets the claim into payment first, then sorts out the arrears due - they might follow a few weeks later.

You should also get the Respite Care Grant which you would have got had the carer's allowance been in payment.


----------



## petersago (4 Jan 2014)

*backdated monies*

thx for that, i did wonder as it was only a swop over. Wife was the first and then my daughter. Had to get a loan to pay for certain things or at least my daughter did as i have had a stroke and not able. Such worries on the account of those high and mighty people.


----------



## petersago (1 Feb 2014)

Just a quick update on the back payment. 

My daughter was awarded the appeal three weeks ago and it has been back dated to last March. I have already recieved the respite care grant so she is in the system but does it take  so long for the carers money to come through. It has been 3 week since being told and we have had the respite care grant.


----------



## carer (16 Jun 2014)

could anyone tell me should I get a letter from carers allowance to let me know that they received my application for carers and  if so how long should I wait to call them about this, as I applied 3 months ago and haven't heard anything at all from them.


----------

